# Beseler 1620 Print Dryer "exploded view" ??



## mwpdx (Feb 20, 2013)

So basically, my photography teacher and I have managed to remove the belt from a beseler 1620 print dryer.  About half way through the process (which seemed way more involved than it maybe should be, if the belts are meant to be regularly taken off and cleaned, I think we might have done it wrong) we realized we probably should have payed attention to how the belt was wound around all the different rollers/etc. so we could put it back on later.  

I've been looking online for either an "exploded view" or instruction manual, or even some reasonably detailed pictures of this thing but I've only been able to find about 3 pretty blurry photos of it on the whole entire internet.  Does anybody still have one of these who'd maybe be willing to take some pictures of it or explain how they remove/replace the belt?


----------

